# Homemade Tartar Sauce (my favorite!)



## SherryT (Nov 14, 2022)

Ingredients​
1 cup mayonnaise
1 TBSP Dijon mustard
1 1/2 tsp lemon juice (bottled is fine, fresh is better)
2 TBSP chopped dill pickle (not relish)
1 TBSP chopped capers
salt and pepper to taste
Instructions​
Combine all ingredients and mix well.
Refrigerate for at least 12 hours before serving.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2022)

Sounds like a great recipe, thanks for posting it!
Will give it a try!
Al


----------



## tbern (Nov 15, 2022)

looks very good, thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 15, 2022)

Been making it for about 30 years that way, tho I go with sweet pickle relish, never buy dills. Chopped onion instead of capers too. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 15, 2022)

Sounds great thanks,

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2022)

Missed this go around.
I make my own tartar too.  I use Duke's mayo.
For a different kick, I've used Famous Dave's spicy pickles.
There is no substitute for the capers.

Thanks


----------



## clifish (Dec 12, 2022)

SherryT said:


> Ingredients​
> 1 cup mayonnaise
> 1 TBSP Dijon mustard
> 1 1/2 tsp lemon juice (bottled is fine, fresh is better)
> ...


That is about the same recipe I use.  If it is for only me I will chop up some of my ghost pepper pickles for it.


----------



## Retired Spook (Dec 12, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Missed this go around.
> I make my own tartar too.  I use Duke's mayo.
> For a different kick, I've used Famous Dave's spicy pickles.
> There is no substitute for the capers.
> ...


Duke's is THE Mayo.


----------



## clifish (Dec 12, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Duke's is THE Mayo.


I have never seen it for sale here in NY


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2022)

Duke's mayo


clifish said:


> I have never seen it for sale here in NY


Really? Check the bottom shelf for the black and yellow label.
Wife was adamant about Hellmann's  (Best Foods when we lived in Seattle) but it was not the same and I couldn't get Duke's. 
Now I can get Duke's both in Florida and Minnesota.  Once she tried it oh yeah.
Biggest taste change is NO sugar so Keto friendly and a bit acidic which compliments most foods. Use a glycemic friendly sweetener for cole slaw.  Don't need any sweetener for HV Ranch mixings


----------



## clifish (Dec 12, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Duke's mayo
> 
> Really? Check the bottom shelf for the black and yellow label.
> Wife was adamant about Hellmann's  (Best Foods when we lived in Seattle) but it was not the same and I couldn't get Duke's.
> ...


Just check their website and nothing in any stores near me,  closest is CT.


----------



## Bigtank (Dec 12, 2022)

Duke's is not in Iowa never heard of it.  But now I'll watch for it.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks for the recipe ideas.  Use a lot of tartar sauce on the tons of fish we eat and I'm always looking for ways to improve it.

BTW,  Amazon carries Dukes mayo.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> Duke's is not in Iowa never heard of it.  But now I'll watch for it.









Sorry.  I had to do it.
I must be fortunate to get it in the NW sticks of Minnesota.  Local grocery chain used to carry, but the Wally Mart stocks..


----------



## Tinner340 (Dec 13, 2022)

I will definitely give it a try!! thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Bigtank (Dec 13, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> View attachment 651050
> 
> Sorry.  I had to do it.
> I must be fortunate to get it in the NW sticks of Minnesota.  Local grocery chain used to carry, but the Wally Mart stocks..


That's ok, Iowa got a new Zoo we put fence around Minnesota.  lol  I will check Wally World.


----------



## Retired Spook (Dec 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> I have never seen it for sale here in NY


Definitely top shelf mayo - like Hellman’s used to be when we were kids, before Wall Street took over and sucked every fraction of a penny of value they could out of the ingredients and work force...

I would give Duke's a try... before... you know.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 13, 2022)

Never found it here in Iowa before either but have ordered it from Amazon many times...love the stuff! Currently out of it though. We first tried it just to see what all the hype was about...now we know. 

And now we also know why 

 Fueling Around
  is kicked out of MN a few months of the year...just too ornery lol!   

Ryan


----------



## dls1 (Dec 14, 2022)

SherryT said:


> Ingredients​
> 1 cup mayonnaise
> 1 TBSP Dijon mustard
> 1 1/2 tsp lemon juice (bottled is fine, fresh is better)
> ...



That's a solid recipe Sherry, and somewhat similar to the one I use. I add some minced garlic and shallot, and use cornichons instead of dill pickles. I also double the amount of capers. Regarding the mayo, I do a 50/50 blend of mayo and sour cream, and the mayo's usually homemade though, in a pinch, I'll use Hellman's. Tried Duke's once and didn't care for it. Must have been one of those "acquired taste" things that I wasn't anxious too acquire.


----------

